# Can you tell me....



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was wondering if by chance there was a spot to tell me when I became a member?  I looked but havent seen anything.  Is this even possible?


----------



## Dove (Aug 18, 2005)

6-01-04
It is in your profile. click on your name
Marge


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2005)

your a doll Dove....


----------



## Dove (Aug 18, 2005)

Also click on the Members List.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 18, 2005)

thank ya my dear...lol


----------

